# Calling All Harborview Goldens & Relations in the Pedigree



## Dallas Gold

There are a lot of new Harborview Goldens and Goldens from other breeders with Harborview in the pedigree. I thought it was time for us to start a picture thread of our beautiful puppies, like the Dichi thread on here, so we can show them off! Please introduce yourself, give the kennel (if not Harborview) name and parents name. If you are waiting on a puppy, please go ahead and post your good news, photos of the litter and anything else you want to share! When you bring your babies home please post photos here too. Thanks! 

Here is Yogi, a Harborview boy we picked up last December, out of Lori x Detour. 
He is now a Canine Good Citizen so I'll post his photo modeling his CGC scarf:










His thread is right here, but we'll be closing it up at the end of the week and moving to another thread somewhere: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/123647-introducing-our-newest-addition-yogi.html


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Our little bundle of joy is from the Heart litter. GCH Harborview Under Construction x Harborview Preferred Ticket Holder; the Detour/Terra litter.


He is 2 weeks and 1 day old.


----------



## cgriffin

Same as Penny's mom, same litter, one of the pictures of one of the puppies in that litter. 
Of course, I don't know which one will be my puppy yet


----------



## solinvictus

Dazzle is owned by Marcy of Ruffwater Goldens

Ch Harborview Show Girl (Dazzle) x MBIS CH Owling's Designed by Signature SDHF (Calvin)

One of these rainbow butts is mine. 










Thank you Marcy and Dazzle.


----------



## rangerspouse

We are waiting for a Dazzle x Calvin puppy from Marcy as well. Exciting!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

My girl is only a distant relative so I probably won't really post here. Both grandmothers are Harborview (Harborview Centennial Priceless and CH Harborview Centennial Pure Magic) formally owned by my breeder of Allsea goldens, which is now defunct. Rikki passed away a few months ago. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28

My Harborview golden Lush is a Hero x Jlo baby. She was so adorable my best friend Denise hopped on a plane from Maine to PA and brought home Luna who is a Tiger ( CH Brookshire's What Becomes A Legend) x Terra pup and just as cute. 

Lush in the snow


----------



## Ljilly28

Luna: Harborview's One Morning In Mayne:


----------



## LibertyME

Cadence aka Cady @ 17 weeks

Poeticgold's Of Soldiers And Song
(Gunner X Lush)

Pedigree: Poeticgold's of Soldiers and Song


----------



## Davidrob2

No Harborview in Harry's pedigree. But, boy, what a great looking group of dogs in these pictures.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Honey - Lotto X Pebbles born 1/11/11


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of all the Harborview Goldens, they're all beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, what a great looking group!


----------



## Sunpuppy

Bwahaaha! This is tough to take. I'm waiting (not very patiently) for my puppy to be born. Brooke - Ch Sunkyst Purple Rain bred to Detour - GCH Harborview Under Construction. Today is the due date!

All the dogs are beautiful, but they sound very sweet as well. Can't wait to REALLY join the group!


----------



## CharlieBear80

You all are killing me with these pics - these dogs are just gorgeous. Hope my pup turns out to be as lovely. :bowl:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sunpuppy, please feel free to post some litter photos when you get them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Vhuynh2 said:


> My girl is only a distant relative so I probably won't really post here. Both grandmothers are Harborview (Harborview Centennial Priceless and CH Harborview Centennial Pure Magic) formally owned by my breeder of Allsea goldens, which is now defunct. Rikki passed away a few months ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Feel free to post. Harborview grandmoms make you pup part of the family!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunpuppy

My Sunkyst/Harborview puppy has been born! I'm so excited. Now just 8 more weeks to wait. I have not asked if I can post litter pictures so I won't post any but when I get a chance, I will ask. I just wouldn't want to post pictures without asking. But, you can bet when I know which boy will be mine, you will see his handsome face!

I am ready for some puppy breath!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I saw the litter photos on Facebook- the puppies are adorable!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

One of today's puppy pictures. Terra and Detour, born Nov 16. 

With "big" sister, Twitter who is all of 5 months or so. So sweet with the babies.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bumping this thread up- there are at least three people picking up their Detour babies this weekend and there are a few more members picking up puppies in the next couple of weeks! Please post photos when you can!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

Thanks Anne!!! Looking forward to seeing those Harborview babies tomorrow!!! I am getting my pup from My Buddy's Golden Retrievers (Leeah Chew) and here is the link to the K9data test breeding between detour and her zoey  

Pedigree: Detour x Zoey


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry, hard to keep all threads going with chasing after a puppy. Ben is doing great, I will post a few pictures soon.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben (Harborview Tugging At My Heart Strings) is 12 weeks old today. Parents: Terra x Detour 

Finally getting around to post some pictures here - Ben is keeping me busy


----------



## Davec611

*Introducing Penny*

Our new addition Penny (Harborview Date Night Variable) we just picked her up Friday and she loves playing with her big brother Cooper (last picture). Parents: Juice x Detour


----------



## Ljilly28

So cute! I own your puppy's Aunt Lush. Lushie and Juice are littermates.


----------



## cgriffin

Welcome 
Aw, Penny sure is a cutie


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny is adorable! Thanks for sharing photos! Be sure to ask Jenn to invite you to our Facebook group!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awww...what a sweetie! And "Penny's" make the best girls. ;-) Wishing you many happy years together.

We have Mr. Darcy, a Detour son.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...year/257585-life-times-fitzwilliam-darcy.html


----------



## misspadraigin

Just saying hello, and letting you all know how much I am enjoying seeing all these beautiful Harborview pups! My Finn (Harborview High Tides) is from the Alibi x Hero litter, August 18, 2011. He is my heart and joy! Nice to connect with others who have had the wonderful experience of Harborview.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi, welcome  We really need to see pictures of Finn  Are you in our facebook group?


----------



## Ljilly28

misspadraigin said:


> Just saying hello, and letting you all know how much I am enjoying seeing all these beautiful Harborview pups! My Finn (Harborview High Tides) is from the Alibi x Hero litter, August 18, 2011. He is my heart and joy! Nice to connect with others who have had the wonderful experience of Harborview.


I would love to see photos too! I have a JLO x Hero kid.


----------



## misspadraigin

*Finn*

Hello again, thank you for welcoming us. Here is a pic of Finn, chilling out during playgroup last week. Will post more soon. Would love to join the Facebook page. Please post the page name or link? Enjoying all the beautiful pics!


----------



## cgriffin

Finn is very cute  I am sending you a private message, but you won't be able to answer, you have too few posts. But it will explain all.


----------



## misspadraigin

*Finn again...*

...looking coyly over his shoulder. Taken at a local dog park where he goes to playgroup every day. He's the "class clown."


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi, Finn is handsome! Thanks for posting photos!


----------



## Jamm

All these Harborview goldens are soooo pretty<333


----------



## jgb77

I know this is an older thread, but here are some pictures of my boy Otis, whose parents are Lori and Hero Pedigree: Harborview Sittin On Thedockofthebay

I think I posted some pics of Otis a while ago here but here are some more recent pics, he will be 3 years old on 8/8/14:


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Otis is a cutie! Thanks for posting 
And don't worry about it being an older thread - it is an active thread for anybody who wants to post in it


----------



## Ljilly28

Otis is beautiful He is a half brother/cousin to my dog Lush who is Hero/JLo.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Otis is my Yogi's half brother. Lori x Detour litter! Otis is handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TerJ

I will bring home "Chasing Snowflakes" this week. Detour x Lori 1/10/15. Still working on call name. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations, she is beautiful! Which color was she in the litter? I have been following the pups as they were growing and Jennifer posting updates. 

Ben, my Harborview golden , is a half brother to your little girl, he is a Terra x Detour son.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TerJ*, your little Harborview baby girl is beautiful, just precious!
Congratulations!


----------



## Dallas Gold

TerJ, my Yogi and your purple girl are full siblings! Yogi is a Lori x Detour Fall 2012 litter. You are going to love her personality and intelligence! Welcome to the Harborview family!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh, suggested names, Blizzard!


----------



## MaggieandBailey

*Calling All Harborview Goldens &amp; Relations in the Pedigree*

Congratulations TerJ! What a beautiful baby girl ...call name suggestion is "Elsa" (from Frozen)?


----------



## Daisy123

I am taking home my puppy Chloe on July 25 so excited! She was sired by Harborview's Clooney! 

Here are the parent's pedigrees:

Charms DeBears Diamond Winter Engagement "Diamond"
Pedigree: Charms Debears Diamond Winter Engagement









Harborview Too Cool To Drool "Clooney"
Pedigree: CH Harborview Too Cool To Drool BOSS


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations, they are too cute!
Love Clooney, he is my Ben's full older brother and Jennifer always says that Ben looks a lot like Clooney 
If you are on facebook, if you want to, send Jennifer a message if you want to be added to the Pups of Harborview group which is for Harborview puppy owners and Harborview sired puppies and their owners.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Daisy123!

Harborview pups are so beautiful, looking forward to your introduction of little Chloe.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Talk about adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## Daisy123

Thanks! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Daisy123

6 Weeks so Cute!!!!
Photo Cred. (CN_Bethany)


----------



## jennretz

Oh my goodness! Such absolute fluffiness and cuteness!


----------



## solinvictus

Beautiful! What an awesome litter.


----------



## Daisy123

Miss Chloe came home today!!!!


----------



## solinvictus

Welcome home Chloe! She is adorable. Love the picture. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Cpc1972

Beautiful pup. My Chloe says high to your Chloe.


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations, she is adorable!


----------



## Daisy123

Harborview Clooney's daughters!

True Magic Key to my Heart Chloe

Link to Chloe's thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-1-year/370489-chloes-puppy-adventures-2.html










Link to her sister Percie's thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...70633-introducing-baby-percie-persephone.html


----------

